# Beginner



## annegab (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi new to the group hoping somebody could teach me how to shade 

Thanks


----------



## KacperMichalczuk (Jul 2, 2020)

To help beginners from comment section I can show you how I learned drawing. Two years ago I started this course https://drawing-session.com It changed my entire way of drawing. Thanks to this course I started smoothly and improved my drawing skills to place where I am now. 

This is a great little course to get your brain flowing if you're interested in mixed media drawing/illustration. I think it could bring out the artist in anyone no matter your skilled level. Most of the projects work with crayons, pastels, pencils, and watercolors.

It asks you to use a lot of summertime plein air subjects, which could either be a hindrance or inspiration, depending on your mindset. You might have to get a little creative depending on where you live, but I think that's true for any type of art.

The instructions are quite open-ended and not very detailed, which is my main gripe. A bit more explanation into the process of each piece would be nice rather than just "Sit down at your favorite city spot and put some lines on the paper. Hey, you've got yourself some art." But there are lots of fun ideas and techniques to play around with on your own that you don't normally see in art courses/classes.


----------

